# Remember WiFi Passwords on Multiple Networks



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

I was a bit surprised to see that when I tried my 2.4 Mhz network instead of my 5.0 Mhz network (or whatever the numbers really are) I had to re-type in my password for the 5.0 network. 

It would be nice if it would remember them (particularly since wifi passwords are not that easy to enter into a Tivo).

It would be even nicer if it would prompt you to switch to another saved network if signal was an issue.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Mine remembers them. But the SSIDs that my Tivos use are the same on 5Ghz and 2.4 Ghz. So at home it might be on 2.4 or 5Ghz. And then when I take it to my GFs house it connects to the same SSID at 2.4Ghz. I can't remember the last time I needed to enter a WiFi password in the Roamio Basic I take back and forth to my GFs house.


----------

